# Optical Mouse To Digital Pen !!!!!!!!!!!



## azzu (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey frnds iam thinking to convert my optical mouse in to digital pen want help plz.......respond


----------



## shaunak (Oct 1, 2006)

Stick a hollow cylinder to your optical mouse using m-seal
hypotheticaly: open the shell, extract the circuitry and with the sensor pointing down, stick it onto a cylindrical mseal shell. you should end up with a very odd light pen!


----------



## Rollercoaster (Oct 8, 2006)

it is tough. and u definately cannot fit the sensor on the tip of a pen! even if u did then u would have a hard time tracking the location of the pen on a surface. tho movement sensing will be easy.

but u can try other stuff life rip of a touchpad from a laptop etc and use it with a stylus. will ive better results.

if u are all electronics and geeky the u can build a pressure tablet.


----------

